# CM9 Leak 6/25 nightly HDMI question



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, so this may have been answered somewhere else, and if so I'm sorry, but I read all the relevant topics I could find, and wasn't able to find an answer.

Is there any support for HDMI on CM9 for the bionic? I installed the latest nightly over the 2231 leak and so far the HDMI port doesn't seem to work at all. Is this something that is going to be fixed, and if so will CM9 ever support Webtop, or just Mirroring?

Thanks for any light anyone can shed on this situation. I'm going to play around with CM9 a bit longer, but I think i'll be restoring back to the leak if i can't use my lapdock on CM9...


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i believe dhacker tweeted that its a complicated feature and that hes working on it still


----------

